
The Path to Hell: React’s Context API - mttyng
https://codethrasher.com/post/2019-08-02-the-path-to-hell/
======
benjaminsuch
This is the reason why I often tend to use Redux, even tho it's overkill. The
redux devtools are an amazing tool to see whats going on and who changed what.

But maybe someone give me a better solution than using Redux? I mean, if you
provide data and an api to modify it, you ultimately end up in this scenario
where you ask yourself "Why has it been changed? And where?"? I don't see how
you could prevent that.

~~~
simplify
Mithril.js has global redraws by default. This turns out to solve practically
all React's "local redraws only" problems & solutions, and requires less
written code in the process.

